# A Real Emerald or Two



## fiferb (Nov 8, 2009)

This is one of two pens I'm making for a customer that sent me a baggie full of emeralds. I glued the stones onto the tube after I painted it with ivory spray paint. Cast in alumilite on a Wallstreet III. 

Thanks for looking and especially to those that comment.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 8, 2009)

That looks cool !!! I really like it . Any problems with the stones breaking through the resin ? that square cut looks big .


----------



## hannersc (Nov 8, 2009)

Beautiful pen Bruce, I have one question where do you get the Alumilite and does it come in colors.

    Greg


----------



## nevyen (Nov 8, 2009)

Lovely pen. My question is where do you get costumers who send you baggies of emeralds?
Timothy


----------



## artme (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice job!!!

Next one will be diamonds, right???


----------



## Daniel (Nov 8, 2009)

I want to see the pictures of you sweeping up the shop with that 1 inch paint brush after you where done. "Oops! look there another one that fell off, darn"
Nice job.


----------



## fiferb (Nov 8, 2009)

Let me see if I can answer these in the order they were asked.

I didn't have any problem with them breaking throught the resin. I used a digital caliper and took some measurements before I cast them so I knew how much room I had to play with. The Jr. Gent will be a little more exciting since there is less room to play with. It may wind up a bit plump in the middle.

Check out www.alumilite.com for resin. I suggest you check out the casting forum for more info first.

I lucked into this customer. Actually, he's a high school classmate I reconnected with on FaceBook. He bought one of my peanut shell castings and asked what else I could cast and he suggested the gems.

Actually, we've discussed the possibility of diamonds if he really likes these.

No chasing emeralds around the shop. It was the dining room where I glued it up and yes, I chased them around the table some. I used some plain white paper under everything so I could see them better. They're actually pretty tiny.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## TomW (Nov 8, 2009)

hannersc said:


> Beautiful pen Bruce, I have one question where do you get the Alumilite and does it come in colors.
> 
> Greg


 
http://www.alumilite.com/Category.cfm?Category=Casting Resins


----------



## papaturner (Nov 8, 2009)

awesome job bruce.......Beautiful pen.


----------



## CaptG (Nov 8, 2009)

SWEET.  If you do a diamond pen, do you think you will be able to see the clear dianonds in the clear casting resin?  I would think they might be difficult to see.  Just a thought.


----------



## fiferb (Nov 8, 2009)

CaptG said:


> SWEET. If you do a diamond pen, do you think you will be able to see the clear dianonds in the clear casting resin? I would think they might be difficult to see. Just a thought.


 
I don't know, I'd probably have to experiment with some different background colors. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mark (Nov 8, 2009)

I just read an article in WoodTurning Design where they used abalone chips. I'm really excited about trying to cast my own blanks.

You do very nice work. The emeralds should be a hit...


----------



## CSue (Nov 9, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 9, 2009)

The pen looks great Bruce!


----------



## Poppy (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice work Bruce, I've done some PR casting but have yet to try the alumilite.

Its been awhile since that pen swap.:biggrin:


----------



## davidlj (Nov 9, 2009)

I need to get to North Carolina next spring and find some Gems from the mines in the Western Part of the state.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 9, 2009)

That is very unique Bruce, the diamond pen would look amazing with black tubes.


----------

